# Monster Hunter Tri (3): Wii



## Super Naruto (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay so this game looks awesome and apparently has the best Online multi-player on the Wii! I have just ordered a copy that comes bundled with a Classic controller!

I don't know much about this game apart from a review i have watched but it looks fantastic! 

I was wondering if anyone is getting this game? Or has it already?


----------



## Mort (Apr 23, 2010)

I already purchased an unbundled version of mine because a friend of mine due to his apparent love of the original Monster Hunter on the PS2 that I figured it'd be fun to try it. Actually he more or less coerced me into it.  As of right now I'm playing with the lance though schoolwork has prevented me from getting super into it. I don't have any experience with the original so I can't compare them, but I am really enjoying Monster Hunter Tri so far. That said, hold off on doing the online quests until you finish all of the single player ones.  You'll be much better prepared for whats going to be thrown at you.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2010)

It's amazing, been playing as much as I can, sunk 7 hours in with a friend.


----------



## Super Naruto (Apr 23, 2010)

I would of thought more people would have this, but whatever i guess.

I've not got the game myself yet, but when a review (Gametrailers) said it had the best online gameplay on the system i was interested, also being able to play with a classic controller is pretty decent.

I like being able to get armour, instead of grinding levels, it looks very Zelda like to me.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2010)

i still need to pick this game up, might do so today or tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 23, 2010)

I will probably end up picking this up during the summer. I have heard many good things about this game's single player and online play. 

The only issue I have is that I don't have many friends who own a Wii. I would need to find a group of people to play online with.


----------



## Super Naruto (Apr 23, 2010)

Well im always up to play with anyone.

A game as good as this needs to be shared i think, when i get it ill let you guys know.


----------



## Cipher (Apr 23, 2010)

I preordered it with the classic controller and so far I'm loving it.  The camera controls are a bit hard to get used to, but they got a lot better after I fiddled with the options menu.  I haven't gone online yet, but the offline is still fun.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2010)

I still need to get this too, but my budget only allows for one game. Should I get this or SSFIV? Choices, choices...


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2010)

I've put well over 600+ hours into Monster Hunter over the years, it is that good.


----------



## MKS (Apr 24, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I've put well over 600+ hours into Monster Hunter over the years, it is that good.



Same, the series is so good that it boards on addiction. The thrill of killing a wyvern with a group of people after barely surviving countless attacks is a nice feeling lol.


----------



## Super Naruto (Apr 24, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I've put well over 600+ hours into Monster Hunter over the years, it is that good.



Well all reviews ive read/watched say its the best incarnation yet!

So i guess i was not wrong to buy it


----------



## Mr Serenity (Apr 25, 2010)

I was surprised Wii got this at all. They must be desperate for games to be buying off the license of Monster Hunter like that, they must of sacrificed this years Mario party for this game. If I had enough extra cash I'd buy it right now. But I have to wait for Gamefly to send it to me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2010)

Saving for it right now, halfway there


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2010)

The Classic Controller Pro is so freaking awesome. It looks pretty nice too.

What weapon is everyone running with atm? I used hammers for the majority of the PSP Monster Hunter, and for the first 12 or so hours of this game but want to change it up. Lances seem to make things easier thanks to the Shield and sidestepping.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been using the heavy sword thing--possibly saving up for a crossbow.

The wide swing pummels the smaller guys around you, and the charge swing is good for large enemies.


----------



## Cipher (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm using the Sword and Shield.  Lowest damage output, I know, but everything else is just so slooooow.  I might switch to the Long Sword when I unlock it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 30, 2010)

Classic controller you get with the pack is win. Loving the game. Only played offline so far. I'm playing with Great Sword. Planning on upgrading it to


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2010)

I wish my Wi-Fi was working down as school, because I would love to hunting with some fellow NF members.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2010)

This game is incredibly awesome. I'm already up to the late-game bosses, and the action keeps me on the edge of my seat. I bought it on April 24th with the Classic Controller Pro and already have about 80 hours on it.

Right now I'm using the weapon called Wyvern Blade "Fire". It's a longsword. I was using the Thunderclap longsword before, and the Royal Claw+ SnS before that. I'm gonna go try to take on Barioth again now that I have better Attack and Defenses. Hopefully 143 Defense is enough. 

If anyone is ever up to it and has Wi-Fi, I'd also love hunting online. Just let me know. :3


----------



## Laxus (May 2, 2010)

I got this a few days ago and it's great. Only takes about an hour before you get hooked on it.


----------



## Cipher (May 2, 2010)

How are you guys doing this so fast?!  I'm still having trouble capturing the Great Jaggi...


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

I'm doing the offline missions for now. I'll post my code here tomorrow. Should be fun going hunting with you guys.


----------



## Laxus (May 3, 2010)

Cipher said:


> How are you guys doing this so fast?!  I'm still having trouble capturing the Great Jaggi...



I just did that last night 

You know the mission on the two star ranks where you have to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



save the little green guy; is it worth taking him along with you on missions?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2010)

You mean Cha-Cha? Doesn't he come with you automatically after you get him? I watch my nephew play this (he also posts with this account) and I saw that little green thing coming with him all the time. He doesn't do that much though. He's good for diversions


----------



## Laxus (May 4, 2010)

Yeah that's him. I think you can pick when you want to take him on missions, but I wasn't sure if he did you any good. I'll try him out later and see what happens.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2010)

I just started playing online last night after beating Ceadeus offline. So much fun, it's amazing. The only lag I've experienced is people teleporting a tiny bit. And I've only seen that very rarely.


----------



## TheWon (May 4, 2010)

The game is like crack! All ready over 100 hrs played currently level 28.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2010)

I'm upset this thread is largely inactive. 

Alright, so opinions on weapons;

I'm finding myself gravitating towards the heavier weapons, although I tried short blade initially.  After trying Sword and Shield, I tried Heavy Sword, then Lance, then Heavy Bowgun, and I finally settled on Heavy Sword because I worked the best with it.  I recently got the Switch Axe, and I really think it's useful--but I keep hearing negative things about it.  Does anyone else use it?  I've only got the first stage now; and I recently upgraded my Broadsword to the next level (looks like Jaggi skin lol).

I haven't tried it thus far.

What about everyone else lol?


----------



## Laxus (May 5, 2010)

TheWon said:


> The game is like crack! All ready over 100 hrs played currently level 28.



How do you find out what level you are?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm upset this thread is largely inactive.
> 
> Alright, so opinions on weapons;
> 
> ...


 I tried the larger sword at first, but went back to the smaller sword with the shield. I've been upgrading that since.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2010)

Laxus said:


> How do you find out what level you are?
> 
> I tried the larger sword at first, but went back to the smaller sword with the shield. I've been upgrading that since.



The biggest downfall of the large, slower weapons is obviously either the inability to block, or the obvious limitation of movement.  The Hammer and Switch Axe have no block, so you have dodge like a friend to avoid damage.  Lance has good block, but I didn't like it.

Great sword is the power house, plus it has awesome block power.  That's why I'm using it as my main.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2010)

Has anyone else here done the Jhen Mohran event quest online yet? I've done it a few times, but have failed quite a lot due to playing with some inexperienced players. I myself am pretty skilled, but because I'm brand new to online, I have a low HR, which means I can't play with the higher HR players yet. So I gotta work myself up. Anyway, I ended up getting together with three other people, and we were skilled enough together to beat Jhen Mohran. That's once at least. But I'll want to farm him for lots of materials eventually to make some weapons/armor.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm upset this thread is largely inactive.
> 
> Alright, so opinions on weapons;
> 
> ...



I used the Switch Axe against Barroth, but that's about it. I eventually went with the Long Sword once it was unlocked. It's like the middle ground between Sword and Shield and Great Sword, except Long Sword comes close to the Great Sword's power while keeping swift attacks, granted you fill the spirit gauge and spam R attacks like you're supposed to. Even without spamming spirit slashes though, it has good swift combos and a very long reach. Great for chopping off tails on things like Barroth and Rathian/Rathalos whose tails are pretty high up.

Before the Longsword though, I was using the Royal Ludroth Claw+ Sword and Shield. The Water elemental damage was good on some things and it was a very swift weapon, so it lasted me for a long time. I even beat Lagiacrus with it. I used an Iron Sword+ right at the very beginning of the game though.  Then the Switch Axe, then the Sword and Shield. My first Longsword was the Thunderclap, made from Lagiacrus materials, but then I eventually got the materials to make the Wyvern Blade "Fire" longsword. I either want to upgrade the Wyvern Blade "Fire" longsword now or farm Agnaktor materials to make the Dancing Flames longsword. Dancing Flames has less raw damage output, but higher elemental damage output and a large amount more of sharpness than the Wyvern Blade "Fire". But of course, the WBF will get better through upgrades, so I'm unsure really.

Though I'm going to be trying the Hammer soon. I already got a Peco Flint hammer that I got through upgrading, which is amazing itself from what I've heard, but I want to upgrade it again to the Red Bludgeon before I actually use it.

Oh and also, I'm highly disappointed about the lack of activity as well. 

But here's a tip guys if you want to find those hard-to-find items! Go online and do the Jump Four Jaggi event quest. The event item you get each time you complete the quest is a Great Jaggi Head. If you collect three Great Jaggi Heads, you can make the Great Jaggi Mask head armor, which has the skill Fate +10, which increases your luck immensely. I got three Great Jaggi Heads, just haven't used them yet.

Also, inb4tl;dr


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2010)

@ Death-kun

Lol, how long have you played the game? You seem pretty far along. I'm currently at 4 stars right now in Village quest. I haven't had the time to play all that much, but I did log in about 200 hours in the PSP Monster Hunter. I tend to favor Hammers and Long swords.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2010)

Masurao said:


> @ Death-kun
> 
> Lol, how long have you played the game? You seem pretty far along. I'm currently at 4 stars right now in Village quest. I haven't had the time to play all that much, but I did log in about 200 hours in the PSP Monster Hunter. I tend to favor Hammers and Long swords.



I have over 100 hours now. If I didn't have school, I'd have a lot more hours.  I've already beaten offline mode. Well, plot-wise at least. There's still so much I can do offline. But I wanted to try online.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 6, 2010)

This game had its heart in the right place, but I have a few issues with it that make me start to think it is not polished.

*First of all the lighting:* 
Is anyone else having issues with the visuals of this game? The lighting to me looks pretty terrible. The town can be too dark, or the desert sand can be too bright. Makes me wonder if its making my eyes worse as I play. I tried changing the brightness setting in the start up menu of the game, but it either goes too dark, or too light. It just looks terrible to me for a big majority. I am wondering if I can change my wii brightness settings some how, because my PS3 games look great.


*The Weapons:*
I play using a wii-mote and that might be why I am not liking the weapons so much. The controls just don't feel smooth to me. They feel a bit awkward. And the way the weapons are used just feels cumbersome to me. The great sword so far feels slow as hell, it just feels not practical at all. I hate it how it leaves you so vulnerable after a swing and makes it hard to run.

Then the sword and shield feels real nice, but it just doesn't seem to pack enough power. I think its BS how many attacks the monsters can take from that blade without seeming to notice it. The monster battles last too long, maybe I am not doing it right, but so far takes me about 30 minutes to kill most boss monsters.

For me the lance has ended up being my weapon of choice. The shield is useful, and the range and mobility is there. But it still feels a bit slow to me. Maybe I will end up liking the long sword the most, I haven't got to try that yet. But over all my feelings of the weapon mechanics is not that good. There should of been an automatic lock on or something, the swings of the weapons can be so wasteful its ridiculous how you can miss so easily.

I feel god of war may have spoiled me. That is how ancient weapons should be used in a video game. It felt so fluid and right. This game feels old school like they are making you work too hard to use these weapons properly.


*Multiple creature mechanics:*

So I'm fighting 4 raptor like creatures and I kill off two, then try to loot them before they disappear and I get interrupted by the others. And it's either I loot the creatures while getting beat on, and lose life, or I lose my loot trying to kill the other creatures because the corpse disappears.

To me this feels like game design that was not polished. I really want to like this game, but stuff like that annoys me.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> This game had its heart in the right place, but I have a few issues with it that make me start to think it is not polished.



Have you played the previous incarnations?



> *First of all the lighting:*
> Is anyone else having issues with the visuals of this game? The lighting to me looks pretty terrible. The town can be too dark, or the desert sand can be too bright. Makes me wonder if its making my eyes worse as I play. I tried changing the brightness setting in the start up menu of the game, but it either goes too dark, or too light. It just looks terrible to me for a big majority. I am wondering if I can change my wii brightness settings some how, because my PS3 games look great.



It has to be something with either your TV settings hating the Wii, or your your connection to the TV via Wii is not right.  I've never, _ever_ had problems with lighting--I think it works fine, and nothing seems over or under-saturated.  It's one of the better looking games on the Wii lol




> *The Weapons:*
> I play using a wii-mote and that might be why I am not liking the weapons so much. The controls just don't feel smooth to me. They feel a bit awkward. And the way the weapons are used just feels cumbersome to me. The great sword so far feels slow as hell, it just feels not practical at all. I hate it how it leaves you so vulnerable after a swing and makes it hard to run.
> 
> Then the sword and shield feels real nice, but it just doesn't seem to pack enough power. I think its BS how many attacks the monsters can take from that blade without seeming to notice it. The monster battles last too long, maybe I am not doing it right, but so far takes me about 30 minutes to kill most boss monsters.
> ...



This, my friend, is not the game makers fault at all; it's called tactics.  

[And, don't use the Wii remote.  Ever.  Find some way to use the classic controller. That was your first mistake.]

This game was never meant to be easy, not was it meant to be a very casual type of game.  It's always been a niche category, so it wasn't going to be toned down.  The reason the Great Sword is slow is it's a trade off--like all other weapons.  It's the Damage Don--you don't fuck with it.  When sharpened, it's deals the highest raw damage (initially) and has the charge capability for some serious damage at that.  So, yes, it has to be slow, otherwise it would be pointless to use other weapons.  Also, learn to dodge and block--the roll button is your friend with heavier weapons: lance, great sword and hammer, mainly.  

Likewise, Sword and Shield is fast, but deals little damage.  Makes sense, no?  If it dealt great damage, it would negate the other weapons.  That's the point--if you're going to use a tiny sword, wouldn't it only make sense that it would do much less damage at the cost of speed and maneuverability? 

It's not BS at all that the large monsters take a ton of blows--you're tiny, and so is your weapon, even at the largest.  And, again, another staple of the game--it's supposed to be _hard_.  You feel a great deal more satisfaction taking down a 5 story Dragon when it takes a lot more time, effort and tactics than LOLOL button mash LOLOLOL quick time.

Nothing really unpolished here, either.



> *Multiple creature mechanics:*
> 
> So I'm fighting 4 raptor like creatures and I kill off two, then try to loot them before they disappear and I get interrupted by the others. And it's either I loot the creatures while getting beat on, and lose life, or I lose my loot trying to kill the other creatures because the corpse disappears.
> 
> To me this feels like game design that was not polished. I really want to like this game, but stuff like that annoys me.



That's just one of those things that you can time easily.  I do it all the time, or, just kill them all and harvest the rest.  Or, you can lure them away and quickly go back.  Again, not really a glitch or a oversight; just common sense.

If it annoys you, Monster Hunter really isn't for you lol.


----------



## Laxus (May 6, 2010)

How good is the long sword? I haven't gotten it yet but would it be worth saving my upgrades for that or should I just keep upgrading the short one?


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I feel god of war may have spoiled me. That is how ancient weapons should be used in a video game. It felt so fluid and right. This game feels old school like they are making you work too hard to use these weapons properly.



This is your main problem right here. God of War and Monster Hunter are nothing alike, so there is really no basis on which to compare the two. It's like comparing apples to oranges. In Monster Hunter you are playing as a character who has great, but still human, strength. If you want to use ancient weapons while playing as a pseudo-God go back to God of War.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Have you played the previous incarnations?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be something with either your TV settings hating the Wii, or your your connection to the TV via Wii is not right.  I've never, _ever_ had problems with lighting--I think it works fine, and nothing seems over or under-saturated.  It's one of the better looking games on the Wii lol



I have played the most recent monster hunter title on the PSP. The ultimate freedom one.  I liked that one a lot I racked up at least 150 hours on it. That one felt pretty good to me. The controls felt solid, the lighting was good.

But on this one like I said the lighting looks terrible to me. The worst lighting I've seen in a while for a video game. It's probably my wii connection or something since I don't have problems with my PS3. I'll have to look at Monster Hunter wii being played on youtube to see the difference. Then try to fix it if I can.

And I also have to try the classic controller over the wii-mote because that really does not feel very comfortable, compared to the psp experience. I also didn't notice the monsters corpses disappearing so soon on the PSP game, or the monsters respawning so soon either. That is another reason why I said it didn't feel polished.

I liked the original monster hunter games, but I do tell it like it is. Maybe my opinion will change once I try a classic remote and fix the lighting.




Death-kun said:


> This is your main problem right here. God of War and Monster Hunter are nothing alike, so there is really no basis on which to compare the two. It's like comparing apples to oranges. In Monster Hunter you are playing as a character who has great, but still human, strength. If you want to use ancient weapons while playing as a pseudo-God go back to God of War.



I wasn't comparing it to Kratos's strength as he is a god. I was comparing it to the techniques Kratos uses with his weapons. Which are all very practical techniques. To me God of War just felt polished when it comes to using the weapons. They're all used to the best that that weapon can be used.

I am a martial artist that actually knows how to use weapons; trained in Kendo, Iaido, and Wushu. So I feel a lot of the way weapons are used in this game is like they're forcing themselves to remain bound by an old school formula. I really thought they would have upgraded the weapon techniques to feel more fluid and realistic. If I used the weapons the way they're used in monster hunter in a martial arts school they would tell me I was too stiff and that I won't even hit my opponent using it that way, or if I miss I will be too open.

So that's what I mean by the way most the weapons are used, they just don't feel fluid enough, and there aren't enough combos. I'm hoping my opinion changes when I get the long sword though.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2010)

Anyone have something like this happen?

I'm on the mission "Trapping a Trickster", and I've whittled him down to a small portion of health.  I follow him into the central area, where it's partially covered; I get him to the edge  of the area, near the lake.

And then, out of nowhere and for no apparent reason a Wyrven comes down from the sky, and kills the shit out of me.  I don't really understand why, or how it's possible, but I've never seen them, and he came from the sky after the Bird thing and killed me.  I was more confused than upset, but I made the  face.


----------



## Cipher (May 7, 2010)

Qurupeco has the ability to call other monsters when he's in danger.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2010)

You let Qurupeco summon a monster, a Rathian actually.


----------



## Laxus (May 7, 2010)

I good way to counter that is to throw dung bombs at it.


----------



## Cipher (May 7, 2010)

Sorry for being such a complete noob to all things Monster Hunter, but I was wondering how do you increase your HP?  I see videos of people with huge HP bars online, but mine is the same as at the beginning of the game.  Is there a certain item I need to use or is it just due to skills and armor?


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You let Qurupeco summon a monster, a Rathian actually.



Well, I had gathered that--but it seems really out of place for a monster that has not appeared in the game, mission or otherwise, and much too high of a level for me to swoop down in a fairly tame area of the first hunting ground and murder the shit out of me.  

He'd only summed Great Jaggi and its ilk before this, and never after.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Sorry for being such a complete noob to all things Monster Hunter, but I was wondering how do you increase your HP?  I see videos of people with huge HP bars online, but mine is the same as at the beginning of the game.  Is there a certain item I need to use or is it just due to skills and armor?



Yes, there are certain armors that increase base HP, as well as decorations you can equip into armor slots that will boost points.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, I had gathered that--but it seems really out of place for a monster that has not appeared in the game, mission or otherwise, and much too high of a level for me to swoop down in a fairly tame area of the first hunting ground and murder the shit out of me.
> 
> He'd only summed Great Jaggi and its ilk before this, and never after.



The first time I did that quest I had to fend off a Rathian as well. Qurupeco can summon monsters that you haven't even seen yet before.


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, there are certain armors that increase base HP, as well as decorations you can equip into armor slots that will boost points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know; had I not been so weak, and low on potions, I probably would have at least tried to kill him and get some goodies.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Good to know; had I not been so weak, and low on potions, I probably would have at least tried to kill him and get some goodies.



Later on when you upgrade yourself, Rathian should be fairly easy. I fought Gigginox before I fought Rathian (in the first quest where she's formally introduced), and Gigginox was much harder than she was. I beat her easily. So hey, when you get better equipment and whatnot, go back to the Trapping the Trickster quest and beat up the Rathian that Qurupeco summons for the heck of it.


----------



## notme (May 7, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Sorry for being such a complete noob to all things Monster Hunter, but I was wondering how do you increase your HP?  I see videos of people with huge HP bars online, but mine is the same as at the beginning of the game.  Is there a certain item I need to use or is it just due to skills and armor?


You can get hp from equipment, but the easiest way is to eat the meals cooked by the cat guy.  Meals can give all sorts of benefits (elemental resistances, defense, strength, stamina, etc).

Combining meat and a drink generally gives extra hp.  Soda or alcohol gives you an attack bonus, and milk gives you a defense bonus on top of the hp.

If you faint you lose all the bonuses the meal granted though.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

People post your codes so I can add you guys. I'm almost done with offline. Starting online now.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2010)

I'll probably end up posting my FC as soon as I go back home for Summer break. I haven't had much time to play at all, still at 4 star Village quest ATM.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

How do I add people? Do I need your id?


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How do I add people? Do I need your id?



I'm not entirely sure how online works. I've heard you don't need FC's, so I'm assuming it works kinda like the PSP one where you accept people's Guild Hunter's ID/Cards when you meet online.


----------



## Jugger (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How do I add people? Do I need your id?



You need gamer id that is pretty short number or you can search it by name its simple.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2010)

Fuck the Barroth.

Serious, fuck that guy.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck the Barroth.
> 
> Serious, fuck that guy.



Yeah, he's definitely one of the more annoying hunts I've had in this game so far. Gobul, and Rathian were jokes compared to him.

I'm about to fight Lagiacrus for the second time, and this time I have to kill him. Should be _fun_.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

Barroth is doable. Ugaraan is annoying as hell. Busy with the powderstone quest (offline). If anyone wants to play online. Just pm or post here and I'll pm you my code.


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2010)

Man the Lagiacrus gave me hell when I tried to use my hammer. I then tried the lance, and beat him on my first try. Lance makes Lagi fairly easy actually.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Beat Barroth.  Capturing it will be tricky since I honestly could not tell if it was near death.

Also is it true you can fish Gobul?


----------



## PuppetMasterPure (May 12, 2010)

Idk im a bit shifty on the Wi-Fi i heard even if you have laggy internet u still get perfect connection to others  ,, culd someone explain how this does work or is just bul


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Beat Barroth.  Capturing it will be tricky since I honestly could not tell if it was near death.
> 
> Also is it true you can fish Gobul?



Yes, use Frogs.

They're in the bush right before area 4.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck the Barroth.
> 
> Serious, fuck that guy.



But Barroth is a pushover... 

EDIT: Looking for Monster Hunter fanart. Went on Danbooru.

Cannot unsee.

EDIT 2: I DON'T UNDERSTAND. WHY IS THIS HERE- sajfnfjsggdsgdghjgjjdgasfsf

EDIT 3: What is that Khezu doing to that girl... sdfgsg


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2010)

I don't know what it was, man; everyone was like "lololol pushover" and I got fucking owned by him a million and a half times.  I've mainly been using great sword, so maybe that's why.

But Gobul, great Bagi?  The first took me one try, in about half an hour; the latter 15 minutes, tops.  Fuck that plateau, man.


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2010)

The Barioth is a rather speedy little bastard. He seems faster than the Tigerx, or at least he seems to jump around alot more. Granted, I haven't really tried to fight him yet, just tested him out after I unlocked the quest a few minutes before I went to bed.


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2010)

OH FFS. I've killed the Lagiacrus 6 times, and captured him 5 times...STILL NO LAGI PLATE!! (cut off his tail each time)

I hate Monster Hunter drop rates.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2010)

I got a Lagi Plate and I didn't even need one.  I've gotten lots of things that are rare but don't need right now at all lol. It's the Monster Hunter curse. When you need a certain material from a monster, no matter how common it is, it will take you forever to get it or get the amount you need. In the meantime, you'll get everything else besides what you need, even the stuff with 2% drop rates.

The game knows. _It knows._


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I experienced the same thing with MHF2. I was trying to finish my Akantor armor, and no matter how many times I tried I couldn't get any Akantor Fangs no matter what I did. It had like an 80 % chance of getting one if you broke his fangs If I recall correctly. I eventually just said screw it, and stopped playing. XD


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I got a Lagi Plate and I didn't even need one.  I've gotten lots of things that are rare but don't need right now at all lol. It's the Monster Hunter curse. When you need a certain material from a monster, no matter how common it is, it will take you forever to get it or get the amount you need. In the meantime, you'll get everything else besides what you need, even the stuff with 2% drop rates.
> 
> The game knows. _It knows._



I was just about to say this.  My god.  I'm almost completely done with my Barroth armor (murdered that fucker, by the way); all I need, literally, is like 3 of the Mud item he drops.  But he doesn't do it anymore.  I killed him like 4 times today, and that douchebag won't drop it anymore.  Not one more.  I've got plenty of surplus shells and claws and scalps and ridges, but HURP DURP no Mud.  Fuck that guy--again.

Also, for anyone specializing in the great sword:

Which path are you following?


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2010)

Well I finally got a damn plate, but now the game refuses to give me the Lagi horn. All I need is 1 MORE....how many times do I have to break your face? Give it to me you fuck. 

I swear there must be some hidden formula where the game knows what you need based on what you have and decides to be a dick.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 15, 2010)

The Barrioth really does feel ridiculous. Feels way harder than a 3 star quest. But I have started mastering the lance using this video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FV6hvORAcA[/YOUTUBE]

That guy makes it look easy, but now I see the lance is all about the counter attack. So hopefully I can get down the timing and beat the Barrioth.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> The Barrioth really does feel ridiculous. Feels way harder than a 3 star quest. But I have started mastering the lance using this video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FV6hvORAcA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That guy makes it look easy, but now I see the lance is all about the counter attack. So hopefully I can get down the timing and beat the Barrioth.



Barroth is all dodge.

Once you remove his tail, 75 percent of his counter attack is gone; his biggest annoyance is his tail swipes, especially after his 'train' move.  His arms do the most damage, and his legs are easy to trip.  It's all timing: dodge, hit, dodge, hit, dodge.  Almost every time his clay breaks on his legs he falls, and then you can either cut off his tail or pummel his arms.

But yes, that bastard has given me more trouble than Gobul, Rathian, Lagi,  and Gigginox.  None of those have taken more than one try.  But that goddamn Barrioth.  My lord.


----------



## Cipher (May 15, 2010)

I just did the Hunt Barroth and Great Jaggi quest yesterday.  A Peco showed up half way through and I managed to get them to fight.  It was great, Barroth wacked Peco with his tail and Peco exploded his flint on Barroth.


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2010)

It's hilarious when Cha-Cha get's the final blow on a boss. My Cha-Cha killed the Barroth, and Rathian one time each.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2010)

So this morning, one of the Rustshards I was gathering turned out to be a Rusted Sword. My first rusted weapon out of all the Rustshards I've mined. I upgraded it a bunch into the Eternal Strife SnS. I need a bunch more materials though to upgrade it again into the Eternal Hate SnS.



Cipher said:


> I just did the Hunt Barroth and Great Jaggi quest yesterday.  A Peco showed up half way through and I managed to get them to fight.  It was great, Barroth wacked Peco with his tail and Peco exploded his flint on Barroth.



It's even better to just kill all three of them. Even more rewards.


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2010)

That was a pretty impressive video on the lance users part. I'm fairly decent with the Lance, but not that good. My timing on those  quick-counter attacks needs some work. I pull it off successfully about 50% of the time.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2010)

I want the Sharq Attaq event lance.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2010)

Beat Rathalos, and Diablos last night. Diablos wasn't too bad, but the Rathalos...my god, it went flying like every 2 min. Damn thing wouldn't stay on the ground. He wasn't really hard, just really annoying. Time to sit down, and really fight the Barioth. It's going to be annoying probably considering he's a fairly quick version of the Tigerx.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Beat Rathalos, and Diablos last night. Diablos wasn't too bad, but the Rathalos...my god, it went flying like every 2 min. Damn thing wouldn't stay on the ground. He wasn't really hard, just really annoying. Time to sit down, and really fight the Barioth. It's going to be annoying probably considering he's a fairly quick version of the Tigerx.



Diablos is just intimidating at first, but he's a serious pushover once you get used to him. Sonic Bombs are practically a must though.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2010)

@ Death-Kun

Lol yea, I brought quite few Sonic Booms with me, and spamed them everytime he went underground, and wasn't in rage. Cheap, but effective.

Beat Barioth, and Uraagan. Baritoh was a bit of a pain until I made the Djinn SnS, and he was cake. With the Lance it was somewhat hard to get an attack in, other than when he takes a break after that series of lunging attacks. I beat Uragaan fairly easily with my Spiral Lance+.

I wonder if I should farm Agnaktor for the armor set, or just go beat Ceadeus...


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2010)

It's kind of annoying and silly that you have to play online levels (the much higher ones) to get some of the armor you would need in the single player game.  :/

I need the Jaggi Hide+ and a few other things, and I have to grind Hours online to get them.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2010)

Anyone playing online yet? I need people to play it. Already met a couple of people online. Would be fun playing with you guys as well.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone playing online yet? I need people to play it. Already met a couple of people online. Would be fun playing with you guys as well.



I'll be beack home from school in about week 1/2. I have a pretty reliable wi-fi back at home so I'll post up my ID so we can go hunting. What weapon do you use?


----------



## Cipher (May 19, 2010)

I can do some online for a bit.  I'm still way behind most other people, though.  I've hardly done any online so I'm only HR 2 and offline I've only just repelled Lagiacrus.  Still, I've hit a wall trying to hunt Rathian so I could use a break.  My character's name is Cipher and I can post my ID tomorrow since it's really late now.  I could work as a support SnS with my Ari Dahaka.

edit: ID: ECP7HL


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2010)

I could do some online hunting. What HR are you guys at?


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2010)

I think nine.

Need to be 31 to get the materials I need.

Also:

Wyrven fangs and claws; where I do I get them?


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2010)

You can trade for Wyvern Fangs/Claws sometimes at the Trading Post online. It's on the tip of my tongue, but I forgot where to get them otherwise. I just know that I have huge amounts of them to make Lifecrystals/Lifepowders lol. 

I just got to 31 two days ago. I want to farm Barroth+ so I can wear his +armor until I can get better stuff. Barroth armor is pretty awesome anyway. Adrenaline+2 skill? Used right, it's completely devastating. Not to mention Attack Up (S) can easily be gemmed to become Attack Up (M) if you want to. And Marathon Runner is a great skill to have any time you're not swimming.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

Hey do we have an NF gate, you know a place we can all gather.

Best place would be in the Mercenaries1 recruiting server.

How about we go to gate 25 or something


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2010)

My name is Jason. ID is L622GU.

I'll meet some of you guys later on tonight if you want. Probably around 8/8:30 PM EST.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2010)

I got a Rustshard in the secret area of the Deserted Island last night during a high rank online quest. 

The Rustshard ends up being a Rusted Hammer.

I upgrade the Rusted Hammer into the Tarnished Hammer.

I upgrade the Tarnished Hammer into the Breath Core Hammer.

I then do the final upgrade in the weapon line, turning the Breath Core Hammer into the Lava Core Hammer.



Fuck yeah.  Amazing replacement for my Fang Hammer "Echo".


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Tremendously fun, deserves a lot of recognition.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2010)

Death-kun. I'm adding you in a minute. Just so you know. My name is I.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2010)

I think I finally figured out why online is where it's at.

We're doing the online event hunt (Capture two Barroth), and we have a full party, ready to go.  We get in, and all's well; nothing too crazy.  Then, the first retreats into the largest main area--and there's the second.  And then it just gets awesome.  It's this awesome tagteam of me and one guy taking one, and the others taking the second--switching between ganging on the weaker and fending off the newer one.  It was incredibly fun and exhilarating.  

It was the best session I've ever had.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2010)

Doc has realized the potential awesomeness of online play. 



Haohmaru said:


> Death-kun. I'm adding you in a minute. Just so you know. My name is I.



Okidoke. :3


----------



## Cipher (May 21, 2010)

If you can find a good group, the online is awesome.  I spent five hours yesterday clearing out the lower HR quests with some guys.  It was a blast.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2010)

I just really want the Jhen event quest to come back. I can't upgrade my Jhen armor into +armor because high rank Jhen Mohran can only be fought through an event quest.  So I'm stuck with my full set of low rank Jhen Mohran armor for now.


----------



## Cipher (May 22, 2010)

I'm already behind, and now I'll be leaving my Wii behind for the whole summer because of an internship.  I'm going be all rusty when I get back.


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2010)

I've been playing online myself and just got to level 31 on Thursday night. I'll add my info to the thread later today.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2010)

wtf I can't add you death-kun. Is it true euorpeans can only play with europeans etc9 That's bsm


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> wtf I can't add you death-kun. Is it true euorpeans can only play with europeans etc9 That's bsm



Nope. Europe can only play with Europe, Japan can only play with Japan, US can only play with US.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2010)

welp

That's awful.


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2010)

My ID is A85TB6 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2010)

There is an official thread already


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> There is an official thread already



Seems very dead though. This one is actually active.

If it annoys you that much, just have them merged.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2010)

Wouldn't serve much of a purpose; and given that this has been active for some time, it would just be confusing. 

----

Man, fuck finding Wyrven Fangs; even finding Wyrven claws isn't that bad, but goddamn, everything but the fangs the damn Rathian drops without fail.  I have 4 fangs--and like 35 claws.  And, he's shitting out Rath Marrow and Rathian Plates like candy every time I kill him.  I have like 6 Rathian plates. Maybe Diablos. 

 WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS GAME

That upgraded Jawbone Blade is so going to be fucking worth it, though.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Desire Sensor, bro. It'll take forever to get the things you want, no matter how common they might be. 

Speaking of rare things, I want to start farming Ancientshards soon. My Lava Core Hammer is cool and all, but I want to show off more and get the Pulsating Core.  Though getting something good from an Ancientshard is even rarer than getting something good from a Rustshard. 

Though I'm doing offline mode right now. I have to say... everything is easy now. Very easy. I guess I've just gotten used to high rank online. I beat an Uragaan in 10 minutes and an Agnaktor in 15 minutes this past hour. And I killed a Ceadeus in the 30 minute time limit lol.


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if it's been mentioned already but the probability of getting rare items increases when you capture them on a hunt instead of killing them.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2010)

OMG, Jhen Mohran+ event is gonna be here for a few days.

I need to farm his materials.


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Jhen Mohran+ event quest is out now guys! If you're HR31+, this is your chance to farm!


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2010)

Well, I'll probably farm him a few times more then call it quits. I've almost had my fill of high rank Jhen. 

(secret bump)


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2010)

Finally rockin' that Wyrven Jawbone Blade.

Dat sharpness.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

I'm rockin' the Iron Impact hammer right now. It has replaced my Lava Core Hammer at the moment. I use Rathian+ armor, so I switch between the two hammers now. Iron Impact set lets me have HG Earplugs, while Lava Core lets me have normal Earplugs. But I got a Worn Hammer from an Ancientshard last night doing the Poached Wyvern Eggs event quest. I upgraded it to Weathered Hammer, but now all I need is an Uragaan Ruby to upgrade it to the Pulsating Core. So then my choices will be between Iron Impact and Pulsating Core. Fall into obscurity Lava Core. We had some good times. 

Both Iron Impact and Pulsating Core have blue sharpness. I want to try out this one hammer set I found that gives me Evade +2, Sharpness +1 and HG Earplugs.


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2010)

I'm still fairly low on hours--about 25.

I took a break, but last night my brother gifted me my last 8 Wyrven Claws so I made my blade and murdered the Lagi for him.  Was a good night.  I'm working on the Chieftan's Great Sword, Bolt Axe and Jawbone Blade, but I'll be branching out soon.  Need to try a bowgun at some point.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2010)

Oh wow... only 25? That makes me feel like I have waaaay too much time on my hands.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 31, 2010)

Very useful links right here for anyone who hasn't seen these sites yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2010)

So, the most fucking bizarre thing happened to me today.

There I am, taking an Uragaan quest, so I could get the guy to capture a Diabos after, and I walk into area 5 of the Volcano.  I was just looking for mining spots to kill the time, and then the "DUN!" noise goes off, and the music starts.  I'm looking around, and the music is still going, and he's making noise, but I can't see him.  I'm looking between the exits, and even behind me--nothing.

Then, out of fucking nowhere something that looks like a car tire barrels past me at a fucking amazing speed, and unfurls. Standing there was a barely knee high Uragaan.  _A  miniature fucking Uragaan_.  It had the same moves, same noises, but it's area was tiny--the tail swipe and sleep/fire burst, the bite move all we so small it didn't hit anyone.  His ground pound worked if you were right in front of him, but that was it.  To add to it, the music was sped up and highly pitched.

I could not stop laughing the entire time.  I haven't laughed that hard in awhile.  We spent the next 20 minutes trying to cut off his tail, and trying to tag him with paintballs.  Shit was hilarious.  His roll move was hysterical because he moved so goddamn fast.  And, he would do that walk of his forever, so he could get to us.  

There's no way it was a glitch, though.  The music was obviously different; it recorded his length at 418 cm, and gave me a record for it.  I don't know exactly why it happened, or if it was planned, but made my fucking day lol.

I really wish I could have recorded it.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 8, 2010)

It sounds like you didn't read the description for the Phantom Uragaan quest very carefully: "Hunt one _mini_ Uragaan".   Actually, I wish they would just have mini versions of the monsters pop out randomly.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't played this game in a minute. Need to start playing again, now that I'm on summer break.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb9gCkHvUvI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV_3GeAhVHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

God, I really want Monster Hunter Frontier to stop being PC and Japan only.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, finally got around to beating the 5* Urgent Quest last night.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Alatreon is so fun to fight tbh.  And his battle music is amazing.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 19, 2010)

Someone just posted this on gamefaqs and somehow, I lol'd very hard.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2010)

Monster Hunter is a sentient game that hates the people that play it.

Oh he drops fertile mud when you break his armor you say?  20 Death Barroth later and I have 3.  Fuck you, Monster Hunter.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol, yeah he doesn't drop fertile mud for me that often either.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2010)

Also, I love how it's hard as hell to forge +armor from scratch, but easy as fuck to just upgrade it from a basic level.  The required materials are so much easier to find when you're just upgrading, and I'm fully taking advantage of it.

I'm halfway to having Rath+ armor after completing my urgent quest.  Just one Rathalos lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, I love the new armor sets I've made recently. Sharpness +1, HG Earplugs and Evasion +1 set. Autotracker, Trap Master, Capture Guru and Capture Expert set, etc. 

I need to find even more combinations to make.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2010)

For those who have Monster Hunter Tri, how are you guys faring? It's been nearly 2/3 of a month since the last post, so you guys must've gotten some things done if you've still been playing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2010)

I play it regularly (my girlfriend hates the game now ).

Working on a Jho set, because after spending countless hours grinding Alatreon to get the armor, I realized the armor is pretty mediocre, especially in comparison to other Elder Dragons.  I spent the rest of my Ala materials on Alatreon Gleam and the Hammer (which I'm upgrading.)

Had my trust Rathalos armor set for most of the game now.

I use almost all of the weapons except Longsword and Bowgun (mainly because I  need practice.)  Love the fuck out of Hammers and Lances, though; and still use GS a lot, too. 

I play it too much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I play it regularly (my girlfriend hates the game now ).
> 
> Working on a Jho set, because after spending countless hours grinding Alatreon to get the armor, I realized the armor is pretty mediocre, especially in comparison to other Elder Dragons.  I spent the rest of my Ala materials on Alatreon Gleam and the Hammer (which I'm upgrading.)
> 
> ...



If she can't get you off it, she should just join you. 

Mehhh, Escadora armor really is subpar. Sure it has Awakening, Blightproof and Evasion Up but those really aren't too great. Awakening is situational and better gotten by Lagi+ armor to also get the Element Atk Up with it, Blightproof is useless, and Evasion Up is outclassed by Evasion +1/+2. What I usually use is a Ceadeus/Jho mix to naturally get Sharpness +1 and High-Grade Earplugs, and then I gem in another skill of my choosing. My favorite other skill to gem in though is Great Luck using the Jaggi Mask, my Fate +4 talisman and putting one Fate Jewel in whatever weapon I'm using. That three skill combo is pretty much my favorite lol. But I mainly only use that set with a hammer, which is what I use 90% of the time anyway. I also have a GS set, an Awakened Tenebra D set (using full Lagi+ armor), a sleepbombing set (for sleepbombing Alatreon runs), another armor set strictly for farming (it has Great Luck, Capture Guru, Capture Expert and Trap Master), and some others I can't remember.

My first high rank armor I made was Rathian+ armor. I used my low rank Jhen Mohran armor until the 5 star quests though and didn't really have a problem surviving.

I only use Hammers (my main weapon), GS, LS and SnS. I never really attempted to try out the Lance, Switch Axe and Bowgun that much.  

I'm at 430 hours over here. I know the feeling of playing it too much.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2010)

I need to farm Caedus more; HG earplugs seem nice, but I usually just dive out of the soundwave and it works for me anyways.  I like my total Jho set, because tracker is fairly nice, Sharpness +1 is one of th better skills in the game and it still has Attack up, thanks to my old Rath armor I'm used to it. 

I look like a biker from Mad Max, though.

I used to never use Lance, and focus mainly on GS and SA, but I love the lance now.  More specialty than some of the other weapons: you'll either end up just hiding behind the shield if you don't learn to time things right.  Lance is fantastic against Jho.  SA is like Hammer, more or less; or, at least the strategy is close when it comes to attacking and evading.

SNS I've kind of given up on; I rarely use it, save for a few times I'll use Blazing Falchion or Eternal Hate.  I love Hammer's, but the only one I've been using is Iron Impact because I need to farmer lower levels to get other material.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2010)

I've only beaten Ceadeus 5 times actually and have gotten all the materials I need from him thanks to getting lucky in the Quest Rewards thanks to Great Luck. I never bothered getting full Vangis, though that Sharpness +1 combined with that easily gemmable Attack Up Large looks tempting. 

Some of my sets are... stylish, to say the least. Some look kind of weird though. Especially the Ceadeus/Jho mix in certain cases. It gives my character's body a pointed downwards triangular shape that I don't really like. 

I always focused on Hammer pretty much. I started out with GS, tried SnS, had Switch Axe for Barroth, then stuck with Hammers for the rest of the time. I've forged all of the end-game Hammers that are actually worth my time. They cover a whole weapon row by themselves and take up two spaces in the next row.  But I have a bunch of other weapons too. I have a sleepbombing set with a Morpheus Knife, I made an Alatreon Star SnS for the heck of it, made a GS set with Anguish (P), etc. And yeah, Lance makes Jho easy mode pretty much. The Lance is all about countering nowadays.  Though I do want to get into using the Lance and Switch Axe.

And yeah, the only time I really use SnS is when I'm sleepbombing. The other SnS' I have are just for the sake of collecting. Like having the Eternal Hate, Divine Exodus, Alatreon Star, etc. You must get more Hammers. 

Oh and also, that dual Jho event quest started today. Two Deviljho in the Land Arena, quest rewards are materials used to make the Black Leather Pants. I gotta get in on that if I want to make my solo Jhen armor set.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2010)

lol, I just use the lance dash and get caught on his beard and it massacres him before I get there.  Now that I have Alatreon Gleam, it'll be easy peasy, provided I actually sit down and do it a few times.   I love full Vangis, but I'm also not the type to FREAK THE FUCK OUT over the correct usage of certain skill sets and whatever.  I use Jho because it has a high raw defense (elemental is pretty ehhh), nice, useful skill sets, and I know I'll use it.  

I try not to focus on a single one, but Hammers and Lances seem to be the most fun for me.  I love the lance and the counter, but there's plenty else involved, especially trying to trip the bastard.  I like it because the attacks are heinously precise, and can pack quite the punch.  Hammer has a nice effect to it (dizzy and stamina depletion), as well as packing some of the most powerful hitters in the game.  

I'll always love GS, though.

SnS, LS and Bowgun never cliecked with me.

I'll be dumping effort into getting more Hammers, as I've gotten the high end armor I want, and beaten almost all the quests.  I want that bitchin' dead eye revolver, lol.

Dual Jho?  My god, that sounds awful.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2010)

Mehhh, Lance charge actually isn't that great except for the final thrusting hit, which is the Lance's most powerful attack, but as long as it gets the job done who cares.  I've been using my Dark Claw "Demise" against Ceadeus and I kill him in roughly 20 minutes. And I see what you mean. Though obviously some skills are better than others, but as long as I don't see Guard Boost and Guard +2 on a Switch Axe, or Attack Up Large on an SnS, I'm fine with whatever they have. 

Lances are cool because there's such good precision to it, and when used right, has some of the highest damage potential in the game.  Though Hammers are some of the hardest weapons to master imo. Mainly because the Hammer relies heavily on memorizing attack patterns and having impeccable timing. It's enjoyable watching newbie Hammer users because they get tossed around so much and then say the Hammer sucks. 

I love my Sharpness +1, Focus and Crit Draw GS set. Such a wonderful feeling to get a Crit Draw Level 3 Charge off on a monster with the best GS in the game.

I always wanted to try Bowgun though. I have the recommended parts and whatnot, but I haven't made a single piece of gunner armor yet. 

Deadeye Revolver is awesome. The barrel spins when you're charging it. 

And yeah. D: Though the second Jho appears 5 minutes in. It starts off with only the one Jho. But the Dragonator can also be used during the quest, so that helps somewhat.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2010)

I found an awesome group to do Rage Match last night. I had the tickets I needed after two quests.

By the way, I think I'm like right behind you in terms of how many hours I've put into the game. I think I'm at 410 hours.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2010)

We need a MH general, because I just bought Freedom 2 for the PSP, and I'm totally buying the fuck out of MH3 for the PSP.  Shit looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I found an awesome group to do Rage Match last night. I had the tickets I needed after two quests.
> 
> By the way, I think I'm like right behind you in terms of how many hours I've put into the game. I think I'm at 410 hours.



I got the tickets I needed after one quest. Already got a Sharpness +1, High-Grade Earplugs, Adrenaline +2 and Evade +1 set made. 

Wow, so I'm not the only one obsessed. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We need a MH general, because I just bought Freedom 2 for the PSP, and I'm totally buying the fuck out of MH3 for the PSP.  Shit looks fucking awesome.



I bought Freedom Unite for the PSP not too long ago. I'm waiting for Monster Hunter Freedom 3 now. Most of MH3's new monsters plus a shitload of older monsters. It's gonna be awesome. Not to mention even newer monsters debuting in Freedom 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hunter Coins and Barioth coins= a pain in the... T_T

I am trying to get Guild Armor and Ranger Armor.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got the Hunter King Coins I need to upgrade my Kurogane into the Iron Devil. Then I'll have all the worthwhile Hammers. 

But even though I have the HKCs, I still need 5 Diablos Coins as well to upgrade. And the arena quest that gives Diablos Coins/Hunter King Coins isn't going to be out for quite a while... 

Fuck my life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I've got the Hunter King Coins I need to upgrade my Kurogane into the Iron Devil. Then I'll have all the worthwhile Hammers.
> 
> But even though I have the HKCs, I still need 5 Diablos Coins as well to upgrade. And the arena quest that gives Diablos Coins/Hunter King Coins isn't going to be out for quite a while...
> 
> Fuck my life.


lol I have to say Ranger Armor ftw.I love that armor and I am stylish now.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2010)

Would you guys be up for making a Monster Hunter General?

I don't want to plug up the Tri thread with questions or discussions of MH:F or MH:FU, but I don't have anywhere else to put it.  What say you?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Would you guys be up for making a Monster Hunter General?
> 
> I don't want to plug up the Tri thread with questions or discussions of MH:F or MH:FU, but I don't have anywhere else to put it.  What say you?


sound good to me..


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2010)

So yeah, I've surpassed 500 hours in the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aeon said:


> So yeah, I've surpassed 500 hours in the game.


wow lolol


----------



## MrPrince (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody play this frequently? I just got this game before summer started and I'm totally addicted.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 2, 2010)

How is this game in the "realistic" department?

I mean, how much can the player take from a monster bigger than himself before he goes down? Evasion maneuvers, tactics and all that.

I've heard nothing but good things about this game, but Wii games has a habit of looking good in photos, and come off short in gameplay.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> How is this game in the "realistic" department?
> 
> I mean, how much can the player take from a monster bigger than himself before he goes down? Evasion maneuvers, tactics and all that.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about this game, but Wii games has a habit of looking good in photos, and come off short in gameplay.



You can't really take realism into account in Monster Hunter.  There's just no way.

As for your specific question, there are variables like armor strength, type and certain "abilities", but if you don't play smartly, you will die.  There are monsters that can combo you into a corner and murder your; there are monsters that can act erratic and pulverize you from across the map; there are monsters that will just straight up kill  you in a single, well placed hit.  Even with the best armor, you can take maybe a handful of decent hits before you're dead.

The game is hard, if that's what you mean by realistic.  The game is all tactics and planning (weapons and armor).  If you don't have any, you will lose.  You'll lose even when you do, sometimes.

If you're a fan of previous MH games, you might have been let down by Tri (I've been a fan since the first PS2, but I love Tri) for a lack of content, comparatively, but being the first game might not be that bad.

But, it's certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You can't really take realism into account in Monster Hunter.  There's just no way.
> 
> The game is hard, if that's what you mean by realistic.  The game is all tactics and planning (weapons and armor).  If you don't have any, you will lose.  You'll lose even when you do, sometimes.


Well, existence of monsters aside, I thought more of how the fights are in executed in the gameplay.

And thank you, that second part was what I was looking for. I'm all for a game where you have to kill the monster fast, or be gutted, instead of the games where you can take damage, out-run the monster in retreat and be healed within seconds, then return and take/dish out more damage.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Well, existence of monsters aside, I thought more of how the fights are in executed in the gameplay.
> 
> And thank you, that second part was what I was looking for. I'm all for a game where you have to kill the monster fast, or be gutted, instead of the games where you can take damage, out-run the monster in retreat and be healed within seconds, then return and take/dish out more damage.



Well, sometimes the fights can last for a great deal of time, especially in the higher ranks.  Often it's a battle of attrition than a hammer down type of fight; this can also depend on which weapon you're using.  You'd be surprised how much this changes your overall experience, and conversely, how you enjoy playing the game usually changes which weapons you will enjoy and use the most.

Also, if you get Tri and not the PSP games, understand a large portion of the games higher end monsters and quests are online only; the game is geared towards multiplayer, and it does make the experience stronger, but it can also be frustrating.  It's not on the Wii network, however, so we're already doing better.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 2, 2010)

Whew.  Now that I'm back home from my summer internship, I can get back to MH.  I'm so horribly behind at HR 11 while others here are hunting Jhen and stuff.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 3, 2010)

NewAgeHero said:


> Anybody play this frequently? I just got this game before summer started and I'm totally addicted.



I pretty much play everyday. I actually started off slow. The game took a while to hook me but now it won't let go.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

Bumping this up for other MH players.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Bumping this up for other MH players.


After a whole year the game still active.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Whoever bumped this thread I'm repping.

I JUST got this game in the mail for my new Wii, like JUST got it in the mail.


----------



## SenshiManny (Apr 26, 2011)

The major and or biggest Wii/Nintendo fanboy who posted before you probably wouldn't mind playing. My other recommendation would be Aeon. Only cause I know those two and they are pretty good at the game and.. nice


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

It'd be pretty cool for us to get together and play, assuming we're all in the same region. Since US players can't play with EU players, specifically.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

I honestly just started. Ok so far. Made me my black female warrior.

My FC is 3231-4100-6200-8238


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

What times are you guys able to get on? I'll give my player name and player ID later, since it's the morning and I'm going to college soon.

Esura, where did you get that friend code? I'm, like, 99% sure MH3 doesn't use friend codes. People just find each other via searching the player's name and ID, and then they befriend each other when they're in the same city via sending a friend request mail.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2011)

After 400 hours of gameplay, I stopped playing this.

It was consuming my life.

Worse part is that I will be buying MH 4 on day 1.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 27, 2011)

Well , i don' think i have nearly 400 hours on this , just around 200 or so . 

Mainly because i only play online with friends or people i know , rather than just join a random room ( too many bad experiances there ..even though i did run into some decent ones ) .

Also Esura , what is your nickname in-game ?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What times are you guys able to get on? I'll give my player name and player ID later, since it's the morning and I'm going to college soon.
> 
> Esura, where did you get that friend code? I'm, like, 99% sure MH3 doesn't use friend codes. People just find each other via searching the player's name and ID, and then they befriend each other when they're in the same city via sending a friend request mail.



That friend code is the code on my system. But its nice that MH3 doesn't use it though, cause thats a long ass number and I don't want to keep typing that shit over and over.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> That friend code is the code on my system. But its nice that MH3 doesn't use it though, cause thats a long ass number and I don't want to keep typing that shit over and over.



You'll get your player ID when you first try to go online. Since you're just starting out, I'd be glad to help with online quests and whatnot, though the offline is pretty cool by itself. I didn't go online until I beat offline.



Golden Saga said:


> Yeah , it was in an interview with the game director where he hinted at the series moving to the 3ds , although nothing have been confirmed yet .



Yup, that's the interview I had seen. :P


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm surprised I've never attempted to play with you guys, lol. 

I need to stop being so used to Rathian-wearing Guan Dao scrubs.


----------



## Madai (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun lured this sad little level 11 guy to this thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

We should get together later and play.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> We should get together later and play.



Yeah, once I get some armour.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Player name is Jason. If I'm remembering it right, my player ID is L622GU. It's either that or L62GGU. I can never remember whether it's two 2s or two Gs, lol.

EDIT: Yep, it's *L622GU*



Esura said:


> Yeah, once I get some armour.



You can get the same armor in the beginning from offline and online quests. Online is required eventually, though, for high rank armor.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got my Wii and I'll be getting this soon!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone feels like playing, I'm on right now for a little while. I'll be in the Recruiting Greed 1 server.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2011)

I will play with you guys but Im european.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn, US players can't play with EU players.

EDIT: Registered you Aeon, but I gotta get off the Wii for now.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, US players can't play with EU players.
> 
> EDIT: Registered you Aeon, but I gotta get off the Wii for now.



No problem.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 27, 2011)

Well , i can't play today since the net here have been very bad for a few days..but i'll get on as soon as it's fixed.

My in-game name is saga by the way .


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Player name is Jason. If I'm remembering it right, my player ID is L622GU. It's either that or L62GGU. I can never remember whether it's two 2s or two Gs, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, it's *L622GU*
> 
> ...



I'm going to register you when I get back online. I'll post my code here too.

Question, do playing online boost my ranking? And if so, wouldn't it make offline stupid easy after awhile?

EDIT: I'm US if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm going to register you when I get back online. I'll post my code here too.
> 
> Question, do playing online boost my ranking? And if so, wouldn't it make offline stupid easy after awhile?
> 
> EDIT: I'm US if anyone wants to know.



Yes, online quest are the only way to rank up and yes again, specially once you get Armor + and rare 5 and up weapons you can massively pwn any offline monster with ease.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

How do you even work as a team with anyone? I doubt many use Wii Speak. Or is MH online is hectic like CoD?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

You can plug a keyboard in to the USB slot in the back of the Wii in order to chat with each other.

Also, I'm going on right now, so find me via player search, using my player name and ID. I'll be in the Recruitment server, in Greed 1.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

I....LOVE....MONSTER HUNTER ONLINE! Fucking sucks I can't use my PS3 headset. 

MH FC: N4EXTP

I guess you guys are high ranked and all...so you guys could probably boost me to high rank fast.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, I'm glad you liked it so much.  I wasn't really sure whether you were enjoying it or not, but that's probably because it's a bitch to chat without a keyboard/Wiispeak/Skype/etc. Since your responses were pretty short and whatnot (I assumed you were using the in-game keys).

But yeah, glad you enjoyed it. :3


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> lol, I'm glad you liked it so much.  I wasn't really sure whether you were enjoying it or not, but that's probably because it's a bitch to chat without a keyboard/Wiispeak/Skype/etc. Since your responses were pretty short and whatnot (I assumed you were using the in-game keys).
> 
> But yeah, glad you enjoyed it. :3



Well it was taking me too long to type properly on the Controller Pro so I was like fuck it, and start using my abbreviated ghetto lingo.  I had a keyboard attached to it at first prior to finding you, but when I tried to set it on my lap it flung my brand new Wii. Oddly, nothing happened. The game didn't skip nor did my disc get scratched at all. Whatever the Wii got in it that keeps discs from getting scratched when moved...360 needs it too...badly.

I want to get better looking armour but I figure I have to move up in the ranks first...so could I essentially do some high ranking missions then get good armour? Also, I'm considering starting over (and I'm not far at all so it shouldn't be too much of a bother) because I want to make my MH character look more like Jun from Tekken.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

You're pretty much limited in what quests you can participate in until you reach certain HR levels.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

You can have people grind for you, but not that quickly.  You can still only join quests within certain limits, even if higher levels can beat them in seconds for you.  Seems kinda lame. 

I still need to finish my Alatreon Hammer.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want to get better looking armour but I figure I have to move up in the ranks first...so could I essentially do some high ranking missions then get good armour? Also, I'm considering starting over (and I'm not far at all so it shouldn't be too much of a bother) because I want to make my MH character look more like Jun from Tekken.



Yup, you gotta move up in rank first. Then, whenever you are eligible to get to the next batch of quests (which is when you've completed the required quests in each category plus getting to a high enough HR), you have to do an urgent quest. The 1-Star urgent quest is Barroth. I forget the necessary quests you have to do in order to the urgent, but I know you need to be HR 9. Also, you can't keep ranking up if you haven't completed an urgent. For example, until you beat the Barroth urgent to unlock the 2-Star quests, you'll be stuck at HR 9.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You can have people grind for you, but not that quickly.  You can still only join quests within certain limits, even if higher levels can beat them in seconds for you.  Seems kinda lame.
> 
> I still need to finish my Alatreon Hammer.



I almost have all the hammers. The only ones I'm missing are the other Great Gaiarch variations (yes, I'm collecting ALL the hammers) and the Iron Devil (need Diablos Coins to upgrade Kurogane). But now that I think about it, I should also make the other Deviljho hammer (I have the one with more power, the purple one).


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I use Deviljo armor, since it's fantastic and Alatreon Armor is complete dicks.

Want the Deviljo sword, but it's been awhile since I've played, and the last time I did I kept getting shit teams on Deviljo hunts who try and solo it for some reason.  Every fucking time.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

My main armor (my main weapon is hammer) is Damascus Helm, Helios Mail +, Helios Vambraces+, Vangis Coil and Vangis Greaves, with a +5 Evasion Dragon Talisman.

My armor skills are HGE, Sharpness +1 and Evasion +1. If only I had a +7 Evasion two-slot talisman, I could get myself Evasion +2. 

Also, yes. People especially suck against Deviljho in the World Eater event quest. I have to use my GS set for him during that quest, though, since I can never hit his head with a hammer.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Whats the best weapon to use in this game?

I tried using a Great Sword but me, this noob, and this dude with awesome armour did this hard ass hunt and I got raped hard. Great Sword move too fucking slow, while the Sword and Shield don't move fast enough. Considering Gunner. I do like how Great Sword looks though.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

Gunner is hard-mode if you're just starting out.

It's all about support when you're playing as a group--buffs, healing and status ailments for the monsters.  You can rape later on in the game once you're good, but if you think GS is hard then I don't think Gunner is a good choice yet.

You shouldn't be walking around with the Great Sword, anyways.  GS is a hit-and-run weapon.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

You should probably try out each weapon type and find one you feel comfortable with. Great Sword and Hammer require you to know the monster's movements well to be effective.

I started out the game using Sword and Shield and towards the end I preferred using the Long Sword most of the time but I'm adept with the Lance as well. Never really liked using the Switch Axe or Gunner.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

SnS is much better for an element/status weapon, since you can rack up the bonus damage quickly.  

Longsword users, 9/10, just knock over the Lance users.  There, I said it.  

Hammer and Great Sword are about choosing your attacks quickly and wisely, and getting the hell out of there immediately after.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh...in that case, it is back to SnS for me, even though the damage output is crap and no range. At least I can dodge mid attack against a swarm of Jaggia....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats the best weapon to use in this game?
> 
> I tried using a Great Sword but me, this noob, and this dude with awesome armour did this hard ass hunt and I got raped hard. Great Sword move too fucking slow, while the Sword and Shield don't move fast enough. Considering Gunner. I do like how Great Sword looks though.



You should try each weapon and practice with each to see which one you like the most. Also, you shouldn't be walking around with GS. The very best way to use the GS is doing charge attacks. Charge, unleash, roll, sheathe, reposition, repeat.



Aeon said:


> Great Sword and Hammer require you to know the monster's movements well to be effective.



One of the reasons why these are my favorite and best weapons. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Longsword users, 9/10, just knock over the Lance users.  There, I said it.



"lololol luk at mee im sephirot!!!" - every noob LS user


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't mind having a single LS user, a proficient one, seeing as how a well timed spirit combo can rip shit up--it's just that there's so fucking many of them, most fucking terrible, and I'll play with 3 goddamn LS users and we just lose.

A well balanced team, regardless of weapon type, is much better than 3-4 idiots running around the same weapon.  Though, have you seen 4 Lancers?    I admit it's pretty funny.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah really, most LS users are awful. They need to stop being LSers.

4 lancers doing what? Lance charging, or raping the monster? 

Also, anyone wanna get on with me right now? I'll be in Recruiting server Greed 1. If not, I'm just gonna play Pikmin 2.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I think we did it as a joke, if I recall, but we fucking owned the shit out of the Rathalos we were hunting.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> One of the reasons why these are my favorite and best weapons.



I do enjoy knocking monsters senseless with a hammer from time to time myself. 

As far as being an LS user, I hopefully should be proficient by now with all the playtime I have.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

Hammer has been my weapon of choice for a long time for that reason--KO is a wonderful tool, though it becomes harder the larger the monster.  Or if it's a Diablos.

Still, Super pound > roll away > repeat


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think we did it as a joke, if I recall, but we fucking owned the shit out of the Rathalos we were hunting.



 Well, Lance is a pretty beastly weapon. I haven't really tried using it, though I want to. Along with Bowgun. 



Aeon said:


> I do enjoy knocking monsters senseless with a hammer from time to time myself.
> 
> As far as being an LS user, I hopefully should be proficient by now with all the playtime I have.



I love when people are so surprised when I KO Jho two or three times per quest, and they're all "omg I've never seen anyone KO Jho :o"

I use a Tenebra D longsword set to rape Diablos. I also use Dark Claw Demise because dat spirit combo is just godly. It destroys Jhen.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah really, most LS users are awful. They need to stop being LSers.
> 
> 4 lancers doing what? Lance charging, or raping the monster?
> 
> Also, anyone wanna get on with me right now? I'll be in Recruiting server Greed 1. If not, I'm just gonna play Pikmin 2.



Death Kun I'll play with you. I'm already on. Me and my team got owned by a Quopeco last night. Have no clue how to beat the fucker.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Excellent. 

Aeon, you in?

Doc, I'm not sure whether you're US or EU server.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

Lance is a powerful tool, if done right.

It's one of the more difficult weapons to use right, though, since every other weapon revolves around you jumping the fuck out of the way, whereas the Lance makes you take it like a man.  The reach+triple combo+blocking power makes it awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm on US server, but I don't know where my MH disc is.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Aeon, you in?
> 
> Doc, I'm not sure whether you're US or EU server.



Sure, I'll get on.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Death Kun I'll play with you. I'm already on. Me and my team got owned by a Quopeco last night. Have no clue how to beat the fucker.



 I'll help you guys with Quru. He was a bitch for me to beat my first time, as well. Especially since it liked to call for fucking Rathian.

Also, it says you're offline for me.  Did you make a new character like you said you were going to? If so, I need your new player name and new ID.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Lance is a powerful tool, if done right.
> 
> It's one of the more difficult weapons to use right, though, since every other weapon revolves around you jumping the fuck out of the way, whereas the Lance makes you take it like a man.  The reach+triple combo+blocking power makes it awesome.



Well, there is evade lancing and counter lancing, though I've heard counter lancing is much better. I don't have many lances made, sadly. I have the rustshard and ancientshard lance though. Also, Banderlance Byakko and the Sharq Attaq.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm on US server, but I don't know where my MH disc is.



D: !!!

It must be found immediately!


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the King Frills, now I can make better armour...like Jaggi. Don't have enough stuff to make Qurupecco Armour.

Oh, and I decided not to make a new character, I'm becoming attached to this one. And I don't feel like doing all that boring shit in offline mode.

Also, it seems as though I'm not suited for GS. I just keep missing and hitting teammates and shit. Same with Hammer. I'll try lancer next.

EDIT: Death Kun the reason why it said I was offline because I was offline. I was in the single player mode.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I was only able to participate in one quest. I was in the middle of making dinner when I got on. I did go back in 30 minutes later but it seems like you all were done by then.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2011)

We should meet back up later this evening to do more quests.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, I'm home from work if you want to play.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, I was out for a while. 

I can get on now if you're available.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2011)

I can get on now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

Aww I was at work from 2PM to 10PM. Sucks I missed the hunt.

Maybe I'll catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, I ended up only playing with random people online for about an hour and a half.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, wow.

So far every random I came across were pretty nice. Then again, I mostly play in the noob rooms though....


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok finaly the net problems here have been fixed , so i can play whenever you guys want as long as i'm on here .


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Ok finaly the net problems here have been fixed , so i can play whenever you guys want as long as i'm on here .



Wait...what?


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 30, 2011)

Well , i had net problems ..which is why i couldn't play online for the past week or so .

But now it's fixed so i can play with you whenever you want .


----------

